# Mf 210-4



## alanj (Jun 21, 2012)

Just broke the front right wheel off at the gear box. Looking for front R axel or front R gear box, also need the "steering fork with bearing" that attaches to gear box. If I can't find parts, anyone interested in buying tractor for parting. Everything else works fine. Located in E. Tn.


----------



## phwh4jesus (Jun 7, 2014)

did u get it fixed


----------

